# Too Many Polls?



## Zerovoid (Jan 22, 2002)

How many poll's is too many.  When does it cease being cool and become obnoxious.


----------



## A2Z (Jan 22, 2002)

This poll has just broken the too many polls barrier.


----------



## Zhure (Jan 22, 2002)

Dammit. I was going to make a very similar poll. Only my statements were were:

I answer every poll
I never answer polls
I ignore polls


I think the polling will die down a bit once everyone gets used to them.
Greg


----------



## Gez (Jan 22, 2002)

This reminds me I planned some times ago to post a "Favorite Poll Poll" and a "Most Useless Poll Poll". They would have been great, wouldn't they ?


----------



## Zan Thrax (Jan 22, 2002)

Yeah, but your poll has a pretty big problem Zhure; if everyone's honest, then the first answer would get 100%of the votes.


----------



## el-remmen (Jan 22, 2002)

Hmm, well  I think there are too many pols, but I don't want to get rid of them all together.

But one thing you do not have to poll me about - whether or not this belongs in Meta


----------



## JacktheRabbit (Jan 22, 2002)

I run my own forum that is smaller than this one based on politics and history. We average between 150 and 200 posts a day. Even then when I had the pollign feature activated we got way too many polls.

Maybe a third of them were intelligent and sparked interest. The rest were stupid and fell as low as a poll on your favorite pizza topping. It got really bad since voting on a poll would kick it back to the top of the forum. So one poerson could vote on 10 polls and half of your primary first page topics were suddenly off the page and forgotten.

I eventually banned them completely.


----------



## graydoom (Jan 22, 2002)

When used intelligently, polls are good. When every single topic is some stupid, off-topic poll, it has gone too far.
Sadly, the boards arr currently trending toward the latter. Hopefully, once people get used to polls it will go back to just useful, appropriate polls.


----------



## MythandLore (Jan 22, 2002)

Theres another one of theses polls about polls in general forum too.


----------



## omedon (Jan 23, 2002)

The irony of this post is killing me. 

Yes I would say there are too many but it is understandable as polls are a great new feature of the new boards that everyone seems to wants to give a try. Hopefully once everyone has become more adjusted to the new boards the novelty of the polls will begin to wear off and we will start to see less of them.


----------



## MythandLore (Jan 23, 2002)

THERE ARE TO MANY POLLS! 

I was just in general forum and there were 13 polls going on the first page, 6 in the top 10 on the list, and threads 1, 2 and 3 were polls.

THERE ARE TO MANY POLLS!


----------



## DnDChick (Jan 23, 2002)

I like the polls feature very much!  I use it over in the Creature Catalog forum to get feedback on conversions and original mosters.  It helps keep thread lengths down by just having people cast a vote in a poll instead of having to make a reply just to say yes or no--but I have to be sure to provide responsible and intelligent options for them to chose from.  And, if they have a specific critique, then they can go on and post a reply.  Used properly, the polls can be a great benefit to the forums.

But I also agree that things can get out of control.  In that instance is incumbent upon moderators and administrators to prune out polls that are just tests, that are off-topic, or that are just plain silly.  We have the authorization to delete posts and polls for that very reason.

And I also agree that when the novelty wears off, the polls will decrease.


----------



## Darkness (Jan 23, 2002)

nemmerle said:
			
		

> *Hmm, well  I think there are too many pols, but I don't want to get rid of them all together.*



Well, I guess it'll calm down when people get tired of playing with the new features...


----------



## DnDChick (Jan 23, 2002)

And...for the record, before someone else calls me on it and says "neener neener neener!"...

I, too, am guilty of off-topic and/or pointless polls.  The poll feature is a new toy and I wanted to try it out.  lol

I will avoid making pointless polls in the future.  The newness of it all is already starting to wear off for me.  

Next thing Im gonna play with is the thread rating feature.  lol


----------



## The It's Man (Jan 24, 2002)

Lemon curry?


----------



## Someguy (Jan 26, 2002)

The It's Man said:
			
		

> *Lemon curry? *








No...I am brannich Blacksmoke!


----------



## Darkness (Jan 26, 2002)

This poll seems doomed anyway (21 of 29 people voted "all fine before this poll" ), so I decided to add It's' and Someguy's suggestions.


----------



## The It's Man (Jan 26, 2002)

Thanks Shadow


----------



## Someguy (Jan 29, 2002)

Thanks Shadow...




You rock!


----------



## XCorvis (Jan 30, 2002)

Waaahhh! My poll about polls got closed. I didn't even know there were other polls about it either...


----------

